# possible new recovery?



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/how-to-install-clockwork-recovery-touch-r362 anybody thought about trying to port this to fascinate/mez or if its even possible?


----------



## bfmetcalf (Jan 25, 2012)

Really at this point I would enjoy a working CWM. I have tried numerous ones but all with the same problem on my cspire showcase... error: cant mount /recovery...
The version that CM7 boots to from the reboot options works fine, just not the 3 button way. Anybody else had this problem?


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

That would be great to get that.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------

